# Refurb vs. New Unit



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

I just received a replacement unit. The old one refused to recognize the smart card after working fine for 5 months. I'm curious if I can tell whether I got a new unit or a refurb. The unit looks to be in excellent shape. It was loaded with L055, so I'm hoping it's factory fresh. They wouldn't downgrade a unit from the field from L188 to L055 as part of the refurb process, would they?


----------



## skassan (Jan 10, 2004)

A bit more information that confuses me even more. I just went to check my boot and firmware versions. They seem to be older that the versions on my original unit:

Boot version: Failed Unit - 140B, Replacement - 120B
Flash version: Failed Unit - F052, Replacement - F051

So maybe I did get a refurb after all, but they didn't bring the firmware up to date


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

skassan said:


> A bit more information that confuses me even more. I just went to check my boot and firmware versions. They seem to be older that the versions on my original unit:
> 
> Boot version: Failed Unit - 140B, Replacement - 120B
> Flash version: Failed Unit - F052, Replacement - F051
> ...


there are a couple different boot versions in the field. Sw version should update when it gets hooked up, 055 is factory mode. Even if it is a refurb, it should be as good if not better than new.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

120B/F051 - you got a refurb of one of the original series.

Not that it matters, but you probably have firewire ports still attached to the unit, although they're likely to be covered with metal tape.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

skassan said:


> I just received a replacement unit. The old one refused to recognize the smart card after working fine for 5 months. I'm curious if I can tell whether I got a new unit or a refurb. The unit looks to be in excellent shape. It was loaded with L055, so I'm hoping it's factory fresh. They wouldn't downgrade a unit from the field from L188 to L055 as part of the refurb process, would they?


Yes, that is part of the 'refurb' process all receivers are loaded with the "factory" version firmware and must download the current version when installed.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> Yes, that is part of the 'refurb' process all receivers are loaded with the "factory" version firmware and must download the current version when installed.


It would be nice if they stopped this practice and always load the latest version of the software whether it is new or refurbed. I had a boat load of problems trying to get my 921 up and running because it wouldn't recognize my superdish and dp34 switch. I had to go to a local dealer to get the initial download.

Ken


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

kstevens said:


> It would be nice if they stopped this practice and always load the latest version of the software whether it is new or refurbed. I had a boat load of problems trying to get my 921 up and running because it wouldn't recognize my superdish and dp34 switch. I had to go to a local dealer to get the initial download.
> 
> Ken


I don't know how your dp34 is connected to the dish but that is one of the reasons Dish says to hook up 119 to port one and 110 to port two of the switch.

They load with the factory firmware because unlike "current" versions it won't get too old to allow the receiver to update. When they refurb them they have no idea how long it will sit in the warehouse before getting shipped.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> I don't know how your dp34 is connected to the dish but that is one of the reasons Dish says to hook up 119 to port one and 110 to port two of the switch.
> 
> They load with the factory firmware because unlike "current" versions it won't get too old to allow the receiver to update. When they refurb them they have no idea how long it will sit in the warehouse before getting shipped.


I don't know what satellites are on which input since Dish did the install for me, plus the advance tech person at E* told me it wasn't possible to get the software upload using the dp34.

Ken


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Ken, you know better than to trust tech info from CSRs. 

For future reference for the public, it IS an iffy proposition.

It just doesn't take that much time to barrel around the switch and get a pure 119.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

SimpleSimon said:


> Ken, you know better than to trust tech info from CSRs.
> 
> For future reference for the public, it IS an iffy proposition.
> 
> It just doesn't take that much time to barrel around the switch and get a pure 119.


From what I understand, the software load comes off of 110 not 119 for the 921.

Ken


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

kstevens said:


> From what I understand, the software load comes off of 110 not 119 for the 921.
> 
> Ken


 I think it's on both 110 & 119 - but not necessarily on the other birds.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Initially I thought it was 119, but the normal tech person at E* passed me up to their advanced tech person and he said that for the 921, the software comes off of 110.

Ken


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I can't believe that the software would be on 110 only.

Almost all of the HD feeds are on 110, tho.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SimpleSimon said:


> I can't believe that the software would be on 110 only.
> 
> Almost all of the HD feeds are on 110, tho.


And you have to take with a grain of salt what the techs. tell us. They told me that all of the channel guide information for the 921 comes off of 119 only. Is that true?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

No, the 9 day guide comes from 110 transponder 29.


----------

